# Hello.I Need help with my Giant Jerseys.



## papua1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 3 roosters that i supose are Giants Jerseys.
Can anyone tell me wich is the better rooster to begin my flock.And please take a look to my girls to.Are they real Giant Jerseys?
Two pictures from each rooster.
Thank you.













































































My 3 Girls


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We had a pair of Black Jersey Giants. Lady and Mike Tyson. We still have Lady but Mike lost his life defending his girls from a fox. By the time I got the gun it was to late. Great protector.


----------



## papua1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Kaufranc.Thank you for your message, wath do you think about my roosters?
regards.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

The bottom pic looks like your best bet. the solid black hens look like jerseys to me. look just like mine is he mean?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with kitz. He looks good. All your Giants look wonderful and healthy.


----------



## papua1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi kitz.Thank you, for your help.I think that the 3 and 4 picture , the rooster isn´t good , because of is comb, ins´t like the others.The sole of yours Jerseys are yellow _on the bottoms of their feet_?
Thank you again.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

papua1 said:


> Hi kitz.Thank you, for your help.I think that the 3 and 4 picture , the rooster isn´t good , because of is comb, ins´t like the others.The sole of yours Jerseys are yellow _on the bottoms of their feet_?
> Thank you again.


The APA "standard" calls for the comb to have SIX points....more or less is a deduction in terms of show quality. NOT having yellow on the bottoms of the feet is a disqualifications....so make sure they have yellow on the bottoms of their feet in both the males and females! Finally, standard weight is 13 pounds for Cocks and 10 pounds for hens, I would use the heaviest birds for breeding purposes or those thaty are within 1 pound of the standard.....BIGGER is always better with Giants!

http://nationaljerseygiantclub.com/media/Document_22.pdf

this is another great document to consider if breeding Giants;

http://nationaljerseygiantclub.com/media/Document_44.docx


----------



## papua1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thak you Jeff, you help me a lot.Just one more favour, can you please count the points of my roosters.One dont have the six, is obvious, but the others i have doubts in counting.First anf the six pictures please.Thank you again.

best regards,
Orlando


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

papua1 said:


> Thak you Jeff, you help me a lot.Just one more favour, can you please count the points of my roosters.One dont have the six, is obvious, but the others i have doubts in counting.First anf the six pictures please.Thank you again.
> 
> best regards,
> Orlando


Orlando, I would NOT be that concerned about the "best" comb until I had the proper body shape, type and weight (overall confirmation) the best I could get. According to the APA this should help you "count points";


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice chart. ............


----------

